# Google Now implementation



## greg tolan (Apr 12, 2012)

How does the GS3 running JellyBean implement the Google Now shortcut that the Galaxy Nexus/Nexus 7 has? On those devices you swipe up from the home screen and it takes you there which is great when you are in another app. I have searched Youtube for the GS3 running JB roms as well as the Galaxy note 2 which will come with Google Now to no avail. Every demo that I have seen just shows the user clicking the mic icon of the search bar on a home screen. I ask because both of these Sammy devices have the clickable home button as opposed to the disappearing capacitive buttons on the nexus devices.

Thanks,


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

My guess is menu long press since that currently brings up search.


----------



## greg tolan (Apr 12, 2012)

hmm well what about s-voice then? I wonder what sammy is going to do to these "legacy" devices. It seems that google will add more shortcuts to the long press because it creates a circle and it looks like it naturally should have a shortcut to 2 other apps.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

You only see the "circle" on devices with a navbar and I dont use s-voice so no clue.


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

Long press of menu does bring up Google Now as one of the other members mentioned. I am currently on Incubus26jc's JellyWiz port

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I trigger mine with the Home button only if I'm on the home screen. Long press to bring up the app switcher.


----------

